
The Spectacular Rise and Fall of WeWork - doppp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LwIiKhczo
======
at-fates-hands
I honestly hadn't been tracking WeWork until recently. I know here in
Minneapolis we've had some pretty decent "co-working" spaces before WeWork, so
I just assumed they were using the same real estate subletting system these
other companies were. Then I started seeing the stories and right away a ton
of red flags started going up.

It struck me that Adam Neumann was a fraud in the same vein as Elizabeth
Holmes and Theranos.

Then I read Matt Stoller's post regarding "Counterfeit Capitalism" and
everything made a lot more sense and it was clearly a lot worse than I
initially thought:

[https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/wework-and-counterfeit-
ca...](https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/wework-and-counterfeit-capitalism)

